# RV tires



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

Last summer we traded our 17ft Vortex toy hauler for a 21ft K2 by Komfort TH. I look at the OEM tires (Chinese) and while they don't have much wear one is starting to get some small sidewall checking combined with being 5 years old now and because all the horror stories I've found on other RV sites it's time to look for new. What I would like to know is how has everyone bought their replacement RV tires ie. have you gone back to one of the Chinese makes or got another import made tire or what? In my size 225 75 15 it seems to be very difficult to get away from Chinese made even with American name brands. The exception seems to be Goodyear Marathons and some of those are even Chinese. So a newbie to RVing would like to know what others have found and done for their RV tires. Thanks, Gerry


----------



## mxt266 (Feb 12, 2011)

Gerry, we had Milestar tires on our toyhauler and within 2yrs we had a blowout and the other tires do not look well. I am searching for some new ones and I have read good reviews on Maxxis tires.
I too would like to hear what others recommend or like.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I have Goodyear Marathons made in China. I have heard that Maxxis is the best bet (and probably the most pricey).

Many tires are made in China by everybody. I'm hoping the Goodyear engineers monitor the Chinese manufacturers, but some have reported problems. Watch the age of the tires, like you said, 5 years seems to be the magic number and make sure to check the date code in the DOT so old tires are not being mounted on the rig. I've heard some say some questionable tire dealers will try and put 1 year old tires on the rig!

There are also several things to do in caring for your tires besides checking the inflation. But that seems like another topic so I won't mention it here.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i went to the local tire store (more than 50 years exp) and asked them what would be best.

long story short (if you want to talk ST, LT of HT better start another thread) i went from a Tacoma LT to a Capital Commercial HT tire. whole lot more tire for reasonable price (little over $500 for 4).


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

gerry-have you talked to less schwab,i would talk to them first:thumbup1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

First, make sure there's a Les Schwab close by. The closest one to my house is about 400 miles away so I don't bother, but most RVers do have good things to say about their products and service.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

hideout said:


> gerry-have you talked to less schwab,i would talk to them first:thumbup1:


 I had a talk with the manager at my local LS tire store (Sandy Oregon) who was emphatic that they stand behind all their tires and has had no problems with their Chinese made tires and to be honest I've not run into any bad reports about Les Schwab RV tires. I should say also that I've dealt with them for over 20 years with good results and no BS. Still there seems to be a lot of negative comments about Chinese RV tires on a couple of RV forums I look at. I guess I don't know why the Chinese seem to dominate that nich of the tire business but they do.


----------



## dd45529 (Apr 9, 2008)

We had a blow out with our fifth wheel. I don't remember what brand they were, but we replaced all of them with Michelin heavy duty. Hubby not here to say which ones, but it was a great purchase. The ride is much smoother and we have a lot of confidence with our Michelin tires. We use them on all of our vehicles. Michelin was recommended by our local tire dealer.


----------



## travis.farmer (Jun 26, 2021)

my new-to-me 5th wheel camper came with 4 (i think) Towmax tires. no idea how good/bad they are, quality-wise, but they hold air, and looks like good tread.

~Travis


----------



## crawford111 (Aug 2, 2021)

I have a story to tell you a couple years ago while camping while I had a C Class my next to be come over started talking about tires. I told he I had to put on China tires name Samson. Because I wanted load range G no other tire company would put them on. He went off about the tire stating he only put on Goodyear tires on his because they are made here in USA. Later that evening made we visited him looked at his goodyear tires guess what I found made in china. I point it out he went nuts yelling they were going back. II came home and found Goodyear had 8 plants in china who would think that LOL.


----------

